# Nissan Brings Leaf Technology to a Van: e-NV200 Concept



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan is trying to stay at the forefront of the rapidly-progressing electric vehicle market by announcing a plug-in version of their compact van today at the Detroit Auto Show, the e-NV200.

"A potential game changing vehicle in its segment, the battery capacity will support a driving range similar to the Nissan LEAF, while payload and cargo space will offer the same level as the current NV200. The production version would be targeted mainly at businesses, but also at private users or families in major regions," Nissan corporate vice president, Hideto Murakami said in a press release.

The concept takes cues from the Leaf. "The Nissan e-NV200 Concept is a standout design, sharing the iconic EV look established by the Nissan LEAF but in a modern, active, functional commercial vehicle form," said Murakami.

The fact remains that this is just a concept, so exterior and interior features have a lot of room to grow, though it makes sense that the company would borrow heavily from their already existing EV formula. Some concepts are easier to take seriously than others, because as many of us know: concepts often remain on the auto show floor and the drawing board. That isn't the case for the e-NV200, Nissan sayas they are already conducting tests and preparing it for the real world.

More: *Nissan Brings Leaf Technology to a Van: e-NV200 Concept* on Autoguide.com


----------



## VerTEXpimpiN (Nov 25, 2012)

I personally like the look, I have seen quite a few Leafs here in Cali and they seem quite handy. Look forward to seeing the final product.


----------

